# Mom’s shawl



## deniser (Nov 7, 2017)

The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

and the shawl is absolutely fabulous


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! Just gorgeous.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Gorgeous


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ravelry link: Rosarian Lace Shawl pattern by Anna Victoria


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

That is gorgeous! I can't imagine making that in one week.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

That is a work of art, I can't imagine doing that in a week and while traveling. I tend to do mindless type of knitting when traveling, that wouldn't be mindless unless I was sitting still in a hotel room.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


It's a real beauty! Love the delicateness
of the beads - a very nice touch.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


wow, that yarn has to be an absolute delight to knit with and the shawl looks so beautiful and delicate. Kudos for you because I believe your mom is going to be to pleased when receiving it.


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Stunning! It reminds me of my mother’s lace work.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl, beautiful work.


----------



## gsykim (May 12, 2019)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl...lovely work!


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

That's so exquisite!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

there is a whole lotta love in that shawl! Delicious!


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What a spectacular shawl you have made! A stunning beauty and awesome needlework on it. “Mom” is going to feel positively “royal” when she wears it.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow that's an amazing bit of art you've created! Truly beautiful!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


wow your knitting is amazing


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


WOW< WOW< WOW!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Absolutely gorgeous knitting and blocking!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

The shawl is absolutely beautiful. Your mother is going to love it. Superb work.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What a beautiful shawl! You did amazing knitting on this and your mom will love it!!!


----------



## gramro (Feb 6, 2012)

Your shawl is gorgeous! Beautiful job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work on this gorgeous piece.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Incredible!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Sometimes at work I look at KP on my phone and just scroll through.
Today, I opened the site and saw your shawl. Few seconds later, I had to go take care of customers and later couldn't see it.
When I came home, I started looking for the shawl. Couldn't find it. Couldn't find pictures, just gallery.
Took me while but I found it and I am so happy!!!
It is so gorgeous!!!!
Thank you for the link!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Very nice!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I can only reiterate what all else before me has said. I, too, think you’re amazing to be knitting such an intricate pattern whilst travelling. 🐢


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Beautiful


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

WOW that’s fabulous!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! ❤❤❤


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


----------



## AutumnCrocus (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh! My! This is gorgeous. Your Mom should be beyond pleased!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

That is SO pretty!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful and Mom will be so proud to wear it!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful work. Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Stunning and beautiful work!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## Jeanniewixon (Feb 24, 2014)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## Fidrocki (Nov 4, 2019)

What beautiful work! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kate T (Sep 20, 2016)

That is gorgeous! Beautiful pattern and the blocking is superb.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

So lovely. 😊
Beautiful work. Love the shape...
Your mum is sure to love it...


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

It's not just the yarn that is fabulous, so is your shawl. Beautiful delicate work by you and I am sure your Mum will love it.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Such lovely work! Gorgeous!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Beautiful!!! One week? Wow!


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Absolutely stunning xx


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


This is just beautiful! I have been knitting a shawl for a wedding gift and it’s nowhere near as beautiful as this! Wish I had seen this pattern sooner…😘


----------



## WXY (Jul 15, 2019)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Absolutely stunning, your Mom will treasure it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Lovely


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

This is a beautiful shawl. With delicate lace design your work shows the perfection. All praise for the shawl.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Wow-gorgeous!!!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

The shawl is lovely


----------



## pattymea (Apr 5, 2017)

So beautiful!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

The finished shawl looks just as fabulous and more. It must feel gorgeous too. What a great gift.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


The


deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


your shawl is beautiful. Your work is perfect. Your Mom will love it.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Wow, what a gorgeous shawl.


----------



## Roxy Foxy Lady (Dec 1, 2014)

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous


----------



## jillbonnie (9 mo ago)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330





EqLady said:


> Absolutely gorgeous knitting and blocking!


It’s magnificent. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Really beautiful!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Wow, what a stunner! Thank you for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## babysister64 (May 17, 2011)

Gorgeous well done. I might just get that pattern lol


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


It is gorgeous.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


This is an example of when needlecraft becomes art. An heirloom! Kudos!


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


The yarn may be fabulous and sounds simply luxurious, but the shawl is just beautiful!! What great work!


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful work.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


That is just absolutely delicious, yum yum/


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


The yarn must have been marvellous to work with. The shawl is gorgeous. You must be so proud of your it.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Simply gorgeous , well done


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow! So beautiful


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Stunning


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Fantastic job!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


That is stunning!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Awesome work and skill. Thank you for sharing and inspiring


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

The person wearing this will feel so loved and absolutely stunningly gorgeous in your shawl. You are an awesome talent, and loving person for sure.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's gorgeous! She's going to love it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its so gorgeous!


----------



## maryvs1357 (Jan 20, 2019)

It really is fabulous.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Your shawl is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Very elegant and gorgeous shawl you knitted for your mom. She would surely love it.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330





deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330


A great work !


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl . You did a great job.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Fantastic, that is an heirloom for sure


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Your shawl is a work of art....I would be tempted to frame it rather than wear it.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree. Beautiful, Gorgeous, good work.


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

deniser said:


> The pattern is Rosarian Lace Shawl by Anna Victoria on Ravelry. finished it in a week! However, we were traveling so I had lots knitting time! The yarn is Caravan sport weight by Craveyarn. It is merino, camel, cashmere and silk and is absolutely fabulous!
> View attachment 1235328
> View attachment 1235329
> View attachment 1235330





EqLady said:


> Absolutely gorgeous knitting and blocking!


That is absolutely gorgous. Thanks for sharing.


----------

